# loose shaft extenders



## boonergooner (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello, I wonder if someone can advise me, I am in the process of adding a half inch to my standard length Ping G5 irons, I purchased .600 extenders from Gamola, but having removed the grips with a compressed I have discovered that when inserting the extension into the butt they are very slightly loose, as an experiment I applied some masking tape to the tapered end of one and it takes three layers to get a snug fit. I have messaged Gamola through EBay asking whether they had sent me the wrong size but have not got a response yet, an additional problem I have is that I had already cut all four double ended extenders in half in anticipation of gluing them in so even if they ask me to return them I have my doubts as to whether they will refund or replace them?! So my questions are:

Does it matter that they are slightly loose or will the epoxy resin fill in the space? Should I use something as a spacer before gluing? If so, what could I use? 

I really only want to do this once so I want to get it right first time! I also want to get the clubs back on line ASAP so any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------

